# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus exclusive convention news from Jen Braverman



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 97 features all the latest, plus EXCLUSIVE new convention news with Jen Braverman. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscaryshow #bigscarynews
http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

